# really cheesy list idea



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

i have not figured out the points but here is an idea that ive heard from some freinds

take a archeron as an hq
then fill the rest of the points on warrior squads amed with the darklance and stick them all in raider transports

use the raiders as mobile fire platforms since they are opend toped and if somthing dangerous gets to close then zoom off. even iff on of the raiders gets blown up you will still have warriors in it

i heard its really hard to beat but really cheesy


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

One problem is that you can't move and shoot the warriors DL when the raider moves and to shoot the raider DL you can only move 12" aswell


----------



## Bloodspeaker (Mar 15, 2008)

> One problem is that you can't move and shoot the warriors DL when the raider moves


Where does it say that?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

BRB- if a transport moves everyone inside counts as moving too. If transport moves at cruising speed no-one may fire from inside.
page 66 (Transport Vehicles, in the Fire Points section where you would imagine it wouls have to be).

This is one of the more obvious things to find.. you might have at least opened the BRB before querying


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes if your in the vehicvle you count as moving as it's a heavy weapon you can't move and shoot + rep for Tim/Steve


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, try this instead.

3x 5-man Raider Squad, DL, Blaster
3x 10 man Warrior Squad, 2x Blaster, 2xSplinter Cannon

Deploy the raider squads first, raiders outside the vehicles. Deploy the 10-warriors inside the now-empty Raiders. Drive them around and use the 12" Blaster-Lances to the same effect, adding in the Splinter Cannons, and utilise the 5-mans as snipers. 

Equip your Incubi with 2x Blasters, your Wyches with 2x Blasters. Blasters makes the mobile vehicle-poppers a usable tactic


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Doesn't look cheesey to me

sounds like a generic core for an everyday mounted Dark eldar army....


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Only viable in 5th edition when you can mount other's empty transports.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

exactly, what you do is drop the 5 man 'sniper' squads somewhere key, even if its in your own deployment zone, then go pick up the bigger squads.

wastes a couple of turns, so its not exactly the aggressive tempo Dark eldar should play at.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes one thing that DE have is speed, yes we are fast bu that's not to say waste it doing things like this, golden rule of all DE players is have 2 plans as Raiders don't last long so you have to be willing to foot slog hence why I say to people take 15 men foot squads rather than 10 as they hold alot better


----------

